# SVS PB1000 and SB1000 Subwoofer Review Discussion Thread



## theJman

*SVS PB1000 and SB1000 Subwoofers​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

 ​

*Conclusion*
A little over a year ago I had contacted SVS and suggested they should add a subwoofer in the $500 range, something that had SVS quality but was a bit easier on the wallet than their current offerings were. The response was rather tepid, so I let it go. Apparently someone at SVS must have been thinking along the same lines because they ultimately released not one but two models priced under $500, the PB1000 and SB1000. After spending time with both I understand why; they're targeted at two different customers, and they fill those niches perfectly. The PB1000 will probably end up being the bigger seller, because it has the depth and output most home theater fans crave. Don't completely dismiss the SB1000 though, because it fills a need like few other subwoofers can. It's tiny, but that's not how it sounds or performs. The bottom line is that SVS has created a pair of entries in the budget subwoofer category that have their signature sound, but at an affordable price.

*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I will most likely end up with the PB-1000 as its main application will be Home Theater. I run my PSBs full range when listening to music without the sub in play.


----------



## ALMFamily

Stellar review Jim - what a great experience to be able to do two at once!

I am glad to see SVS get into the budget sub arena - really impressed with their higher end subs so I am sure these are up to their normal standard.


----------



## theJman

ALMFamily said:


> Stellar review Jim - what a great experience to be able to do two at once!


I think it was the proofreading that made it stellar... :neener:

Reviewing two units simultaneously did turn out to be a bit of a challenge, but ultimately I concocted a system that worked for me. It was an enjoyable experience though, in spite of all the effort it took. They're both very nice subwoofers in their own right. I'm sending them off to Dale now so he can add them to the Sub Zone.


----------



## steve1616

Thank you very much for the review. It had to take a while to give this detailed of a review. I remember I had a review done right after I got my MTS-02 speakers, and I never got it posted for a long time because I was always worried about how it would sound to everyone else.


----------



## theJman

I hope you ultimately posted your evaluation. I always encourage everyone to do a write up of some type, even if they don't think it's "great". The more people who add their impressions the better these forums become. That's my 02 anyway...


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated

Great review! Thanks for that.


----------



## steve1616

Jman,

I did finally post my review on this forum a half year later, but I felt terrible because it was only a few months later that SVS discontinued their M series. I have always felt bad because I was thinking that they could possibly of sold more if my review came out sooner. I realize the internet based companies need good reviews to sell their product. Oh well, this won't be my last SVS product so I will do better at posting my next review.


----------



## Almadacr

Thank you for the review Jim , this is a nice option for us in Canada since the price is the same as the US counter part and compared to what it's sold in big brick/mortar stores at insane prices and regarding very low quality when it comes from bang for your buck .


----------



## gordog

Thanks for the review Jim. I've been recommending SVS subs to several friends and wondered how the new entry level subs performed.

Prior to my SB13-Ultra, I had a PB10-NSD which I was very, very impressed with. I thought SVS had discontinued a great little sub when they did. Too bad you didn't have a PB10-NSD to compare with the new PB-1000.


----------



## theJman

gordog said:


> Prior to my SB13-Ultra, I had a PB10-NSD which I was very, very impressed with. I thought SVS had discontinued a great little sub when they did. Too bad you didn't have a PB10-NSD to compare with the new PB-1000.


I would have loved to hear the PB10-NSD with my own ears. I don't recall ever seeing a bad thing said about it, which is rare indeed.

How do you like the SB13?


----------



## gordog

theJman said:


> I would have loved to hear the PB10-NSD with my own ears. I don't recall ever seeing a bad thing said about it, which is rare indeed.
> 
> How do you like the SB13?


I listen to a lot of music and belong to an audiophile group. Virtually everyone from the group has remarked that they seriously have to look into the SB13-U to add to their systems, many of which have high-end audiophile full range speakers. Everyone agrees that the SB13 is probably the most musical true sub they've heard, very fast, tight and accurate. Extremely low extension, I get actual response down 12 Hz (at 10Hz, I see woofer movement, but no sound and the windows rattle 35 feet away - so I guess it does out-put at 10 Hz). In short, it's a wonderful sub for 2 channel and I've never missed the extra out-put that a ported box would bring for HT use either.


----------



## Ed Mullen

gordog said:


> I listen to a lot of music and belong to an audiophile group. Virtually everyone from the group has remarked that they seriously have to look into the SB13-U to add to their systems, many of which have high-end audiophile full range speakers. Everyone agrees that the SB13 is probably the most musical true sub they've heard, very fast, tight and accurate. Extremely low extension, I get actual response down 12 Hz (at 10Hz, I see woofer movement, but no sound and the windows rattle 35 feet away - so I guess it does out-put at 10 Hz). In short, it's a wonderful sub for 2 channel and I've never missed the extra out-put that a ported box would bring for HT use either.


The SB13-Ultra was specifically developed for applications like this. The low Q knee/corner and the shallow roll-off slope results in a low group delay and subjectively excellent transient response with that classic tight/musical/fast sealed subwoofer sound with no overhang. The fact that it also happens to rip nicely on HT source material doesn't hurt either.


----------



## gordog

Ed Mullen said:


> The SB13-Ultra was specifically developed for applications like this. The low Q knee/corner and the shallow roll-off slope results in a low group delay and subjectively excellent transient response with that classic tight/musical/fast sealed subwoofer sound with no overhang. The fact that it also happens to rip nicely on HT source material doesn't hurt either.


Yes, based on my experience with my PB10-NSD, I had no doubts that the SB13-Ultra would fit my needs.

I'd always wondered how the PB13-Ultra would sound in my system, however was concerned with the very large driver's transient response and that sealed subs are generally better for music.

So as soon as I heard about the SB13-Ultra's pending release, I knew I had to have one and got in on the first shipment! Very proud to say I'm one of the first in the world to be a proud owner of this wonderful sub! :bigsmile:


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I'm going to get the PB-1000 to replace my PSB Subsonic 5. With the exception of bass extension which the SVS has in spades over the PSB, I wonder how much better it will sound. The PSB -3db point is at 32 Hz (if I remember correctly) but it too has a very flat frequency curve similar to that of the SVS. I don't think I will hear much improvement in quality of bass but I will definately feel more and get better deep bass extension.


----------



## theJman

Graphs, charts and numbers can only go so far when it comes to determining how something performs. There's no question they're very helpful, but your ears are the only way to determine what sounds "best" for you. The PB1000 may surprise you.


----------



## asdonk34

Yesterday my PB1000 and SB1000 arrived.

First tests are promising, great little subwoofers next to my PC12nsd 

Next weekend I will run Audessey again after setting up both subwoofers.

For DSP I use a Velodyne SMS-1


----------



## 3dbinCanada

asdonk34 said:


> Yesterday my PB1000 and SB1000 arrived.
> 
> First tests are promising, great little subwoofers next to my PC12nsd
> 
> Next weekend I will run Audessey again after setting up both subwoofers.
> 
> For DSP I use a Velodyne SMS-1


Stop holding out on your results man!! :hissyfit: We wanna know NOW how your tests are going.


----------



## steve1616

gordog said:


> I listen to a lot of music and belong to an audiophile group. Virtually everyone from the group has remarked that they seriously have to look into the SB13-U to add to their systems, many of which have high-end audiophile full range speakers. Everyone agrees that the SB13 is probably the most musical true sub they've heard, very fast, tight and accurate. Extremely low extension, I get actual response down 12 Hz (at 10Hz, I see woofer movement, but no sound and the windows rattle 35 feet away - so I guess it does out-put at 10 Hz). In short, it's a wonderful sub for 2 channel and I've never missed the extra out-put that a ported box would bring for HT use either.


I didn't know if you had by chance heard the PB13/ULtra to compare. I was just wondering because I have the PB13/Ultra, but have never heard the SB13/Ultra. I have always thought my PB13 was the most musical sub you could ever have. It has no distortion, but gives you an unbelievable experience for home theater use. I tried the PB13 in sealed mode, and even for music I just feel that my ears like the ported better. Of course, my room has a pretty flat frequency response for with the 20 Hz ported mode. I do notice that people seem to fall in love with the SB13/Ultra like no other sub.


----------



## gordog

steve1616 said:


> I didn't know if you had by chance heard the PB13/ULtra to compare. I was just wondering because I have the PB13/Ultra, but have never heard the SB13/Ultra. I have always thought my PB13 was the most musical sub you could ever have. It has no distortion, but gives you an unbelievable experience for home theater use. I tried the PB13 in sealed mode, and even for music I just feel that my ears like the ported better. Of course, my room has a pretty flat frequency response for with the 20 Hz ported mode. I do notice that people seem to fall in love with the SB13/Ultra like no other sub.


I only ever had a brief listen to a PB13-Ultra, and it was a while ago. From memory, it was truly amazing for HT, however music, though deep and accurate where you could hear nuances with the very low notes, etc., it seemed to be a bit slower in both transient response and decay seemed a bit unnatural which I expected from a very large driver. I was impressed, however not enough to buy one for my use in music. It's one reason that I got the PB10-NSD at that time as I felt that it had a more natural sound with music which may be because the 10" driver would be quicker and more responsive than the big 13. It wan't nearly as impressive as the PB-13-U for HT however, but I found it to be a very good compromise.

My SB13-Ultra does everything I want it to do and though the PB has more out-put for HT, the SB has as much as I ever need and I no longer feel my system lacks anything. If I had room, I might consider a second SB13-Ultra just to even out the bass response for all listening positions.


----------



## Greenster

I am really torn on which sub to get for my theater room. I keep seeing people review the SVS Subs and keep being drawn back to them. I wish I could hear side by side comparisons in person. Anyway they must be great!


----------



## mark_anderson_us

gordog said:


> I listen to a lot of music and belong to an audiophile group. Virtually everyone from the group has remarked that they seriously have to look into the SB13-U to add to their systems, many of which have high-end audiophile full range speakers. Everyone agrees that the SB13 is probably the most musical true sub they've heard, very fast, tight and accurate. Extremely low extension, I get actual response down 12 Hz (at 10Hz, I see woofer movement, but no sound and the windows rattle 35 feet away - so I guess it does out-put at 10 Hz). In short, it's a wonderful sub for 2 channel and I've never missed the extra out-put that a ported box would bring for HT use either.


Hi Gordog

how would I hook it up (Denon 4311Ci) for use with 2-Ch AND 9.1. If hooked up with LFE, will most AVR's still use the sub when in 2-ch mode?

thanks

mark


----------



## Ed Mullen

mark_anderson_us said:


> Hi Gordog
> 
> how would I hook it up (Denon 4311Ci) for use with 2-Ch AND 9.1. If hooked up with LFE, will most AVR's still use the sub when in 2-ch mode?
> 
> thanks
> 
> mark


The 4311 has a separate digital bass management menu option for 2-channel listening. So you can select a different crossover when the AVR sees incoming 2-channel source material. It should also remember a different sub channel level setting (which is commonly lower for 2-channel vs. HT).


----------



## mark_anderson_us

Ed Mullen said:


> The 4311 has a separate digital bass management menu option for 2-channel listening. So you can select a different crossover when the AVR sees incoming 2-channel source material. It should also remember a different sub channel level setting (which is commonly lower for 2-channel vs. HT).


Great stuff. Will check it out. looking forwar the trying the Ultra 13 BTW


----------



## gordog

mark_anderson_us said:


> Great stuff. Will check it out. looking forwar the trying the Ultra 13 BTW


I'm certain you will be happy with it. :T


----------



## pharoah

i think id like a pair of sb1000.they would be perfect for the size of room i have.my room is just under 1000 cuft.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

pharoah said:


> i think id like a pair of sb1000.they would be perfect for the size of room i have.my room is just under 1000 cuft.


Would a pair of sb1000's (at front --no room behind listening seats and fireplace and stairs at left and right) be better than a single Ultra13. I know it would give more even coverage


----------



## pharoah

mark_anderson_us said:


> Would a pair of sb1000's (at front --no room behind listening seats and fireplace and stairs at left and right) be better than a single Ultra13. I know it would give more even coverage


i have a feeling a single sb13u would have more sheer grunt.


----------



## Greenster

A pair of PB12-NSD's would be my vote.


----------



## D Bone

I just pulled the trigger on a PB-1000 to replace my Cadence CSX-12 II. I researched SVS, Rythmik, Outlaw and Power Sound Audio and in the end, the PB-1000 hit all of the important check boxes in our criteria for a replacement sub. Jman's review was very helpful, as was S&V's test of both the PB-1000 and the PB12-NSD. I was surprised at just how close the PB-1000 tested compared to its bigger, and more expensive brother according to S&V. Here are the numbers from S&V along with my CSX-12 for comparison sake:

*PB-1000 Results:*
Frequency response
18 Hz to 177 Hz, ±3 dB
Bass output (CEA-2010A standard)
• Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz) average: 113.0 dB
20 Hz 110.6 dB
25 Hz 113.0 dB
31.5 Hz 114.9 dB
• Low bass (40-63 Hz) average: 121.6 dB
40 Hz 119.8 dB
50 Hz 122.2 dB
63 Hz 122.5 dB

*PB12-NSD Results:*
Frequency response
19 to 272 Hz ±3 dB
Bass output (CEA-2010A standard)
• Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz) average: 111.0 dB
20 Hz 110.2 dB
25 Hz 110.8 dB
31.5 Hz 112.1 dB
• Low bass (40-63 Hz) average: 118.1 dB
40 Hz 119.0 dB
50 Hz 120.3 dB
63 Hz 115.1 dB

*Cadence CSX-12 II Results:*
Frequency response
34 to 154 Hz: ±3 dB
Bass output (CEA-2010A standard)
• Ultra-low bass (20-31.5 Hz) average: 103.2 dB
20 Hz 91.3 dB
25 Hz 105.4 dB
31.5 Hz 113.1 dB
• Low bass (40-63 Hz) average: 121.6 dB
40 Hz 117.2 dB
50 Hz 121.9 dB
63 Hz 125.6 dB


----------



## theJman

D Bone said:


> I just pulled the trigger on a PB-1000 to replace my Cadence CSX-12 II. I researched SVS, Rythmik, Outlaw and Power Sound Audio and in the end, the PB-1000 hit all of the important check boxes in our criteria for a replacement sub. Jman's review was very helpful, as was S&V's test of both the PB-1000 and the PB12-NSD. I was surprised at just how close the PB-1000 tested compared to its bigger, and more expensive brother according to S&V. Here are the numbers from S&V along with my CSX-12 for comparison sake:


I actually reviewed the Cadence, so I'm familiar with that one as well. The PB12 I've never heard though, so I have no direct insight to offer there.

What you're likely to find now -- other than the obvious size difference between the CSX12 and PB1000 -- is the SVS will play deeper, while the Cadence has more output. The PB1000 wins when it comes to dynamics too. Initially you may feel the PB1000 seems "weak", but that's merely because it's not embellishing the mid-bass like the CSX12 does. That fades with time though, and you'll soon realize how good it really is.

After you've had the opportunity to get it tuned and fully broken in be sure to come back and post your thoughts. Others will benefit from your experience.


----------



## D Bone

theJman said:


> I actually reviewed the Cadence, so I'm familiar with that one as well. The PB12 I've never heard though, so I have no direct insight to offer there.
> 
> What you're likely to find now -- other than the obvious size difference between the CSX12 and PB1000 -- is the SVS will play deeper, while the Cadence has more output. The PB1000 wins when it comes to dynamics too. Initially you may feel the PB1000 seems "weak", but that's merely because it's not embellishing the mid-bass like the CSX12 does. That fades with time though, and you'll soon realize how good it really is.
> 
> After you've had the opportunity to get it tuned and fully broken in be sure to come back and post your thoughts. Others will benefit from your experience.


Thanks J! I bought the Cadence in part because of your review, as well as S&V's too. It was the first piece of my remolded living room based home theater and has done a great job, but after 2+ years it's time to move on. I just feel that in order to really "feel" the lower bass on the CSX-12, I need to turn the trim up past where Audyssey set it, and then the upper 60-90hz stuff is just overpowering and the whole system sounds out of balance. I feel even better now after what you said, and I know I'm going to be very happy.....Thanks again for all of your work, and answering my questions on all the different forums. :T


----------



## theJman

D Bone said:


> Thanks again for all of your work, and answering my questions on all the different forums. :T


You're very welcome. I'm glad my reviews have proven beneficial for you.


----------



## D Bone

Just a quick preview to my upcoming review.........WOW


----------



## hyghwayman

D Bone, I know that feeling and can't wait to read your review of the PB1000.


----------



## mark_anderson_us

D Bone said:


> Just a quick preview to my upcoming review.........WOW




Same feeling I had with my PB-13 Ultra


----------



## sealkojac

I tried out an SB-1000 but the sub couldn't produce in my large room. I bought a SB12 too but still wanted more output so just sold the SB12 as well. SVS recommended dual sb12's but I'm probably going to try another brand at this point. The ultra sub's are outside of my budget. I will say the build quality of the SB-1000 was very good but I would recommend it only if you have a small room.


----------



## goodears

How does the PB-1000 compare to the Dayton SUB-1200? Don't laugh! Is the SVS PB-1000 $400 better? Thanks.

Edit: Movies only.


----------



## D Bone

goodears said:


> How does the PB-1000 compare to the Dayton SUB-1200? Don't laugh! Is the SVS PB-1000 $400 better? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Movies only.


SVS PB-1000 hands down.


----------



## goodears

D Bone said:


> SVS PB-1000 hands down.


Is it $400 better?


----------



## tonyvdb

goodears said:


> Is it $400 better?


Oh absolutely with out a doubt


----------



## theJman

goodears said:


> Is it $400 better?


That's next to impossible to quantify I'm afraid. It all depends upon your preferences, financial situation, goals, etc. If you have the money it's certainly worth considering. I've reviewed both of them, so I have first hand experience to draw from, and each is quite a bargain in their own right.


----------



## D Bone

goodears said:


> Is it $400 better?


To me yes. To others, I guess that depends. If you want any bass you can feel (sub 25hz), then the PB-1000 is your only choice. If you are only after the 'boom', then I suppose the Dayton would work fine.


----------



## mark62

D Bone said:


> To me yes. To others, I guess that depends. If you want any bass you can feel (sub 25hz), then the PB-1000 is your only choice. If you are only after the 'boom', then I suppose the Dayton would work fine.


I don't understand why some think the Dayton Sub-1200 just "booms", if you take the time to set it up and position and properly calibrate it (this goes for any sub) it is not a bad sub by any means. I've had more expensive highly regarded subs in the past so this is not a blind observation on my part.

There are a lot of more expensive subs that only go down to 25hz, yet many of them get glowing reviews. again I'm not saying the Sub-1200 is as good as them but to say that a sub that does not go below 25hz that it just booms is not a correct statement.

I'm not saying it is as good as the PB-1000 or goes as low but some of us are financially strapped and can not afford more than the Sub-1200. I highly commend Dayton Audio for offering a very good sub for a malt liquor budget.

What gets me is a lot of people will say the the Sub-1200 is garbage, but yet have not listened to it, this does nobody any good.

In my opinion as far as value goes I would say that the Rythmic LV12R is worth $100 more than the PB-1000.


----------



## hyghwayman

goodears said:


> How does the PB-1000 compare to the Dayton SUB-1200? Don't laugh! Is the SVS PB-1000 $400 better? Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Movies only.


Here's what I see ya get for the extra :spend::spend::spend:

SUB-1200 12" 120 Watt Powered Subwoofer


> *Specifications: * • Power output: 120 watts RMS • Frequency response: 25-140 Hz


PB-1000 300 Watt DSP Controlled, 10" Ported Subwoofer.[/QUOTE]


> *Specs:* • Power output: 300 watts RMS continuous power (720 watts peak dynamic power). • Frequency response: 19-270 Hz +/- 3 dB


+180 watts RMS / +6 dB lower extension with a 130 dB higher crossover setting which makes it easier to match up to more speaker systems with higher crossover requirements. That's just on paper, mind ya lddude:


Look at this beautiful driver SVS has put in there, :clap: SB1000









For me going from a Bic F12 to a SVS sub was Hugh with biggest improvements in the forum of clarity of sound output, driver response and almost a +20 dB lower cutoff :yikesI said it was Hugh right). 

I think you just need to ask yourself one question, How Low do U wanna GO :huh:


----------



## mark62

watts is only part of the equation, all things being equal watts would be watts, but you have to consider the sensitivity of the driver for one and other things that go in to makings of a subwoofer, I have read on it but I am no expert, so I cant go into the particulars. there are really good subs with just 200 watts, you just cant look at one spec like watts and make an informed decision on that alone. 

Of course the PB-1000 is a better sub, I'm not debating that.


----------



## theJman

mark62 said:


> watts is only part of the equation, all things being equal watts would be watts, but you have to consider the sensitivity of the driver for one and other things that go in to makings of a subwoofer, I have read on it but I am no expert, so I cant go into the particulars. there are really good subs with just 200 watts, you just cant look at one spec like watts and make an informed decision on that alone.


You are indeed correct; watts, taken in isolation, is almost irrelevant when attempting to determine the capability of a subwoofer. Even the class designation -- A/B, C, G, etc. -- is a significant when gauging the ability of an amp to provide the rated power. There are so many other factors that an explanation of them becomes an article unto itself.

Having personally heard both the PB1000 and SUB-1200 I can attest to the fact the former is a better subwoofer. However, the latter is no slouch, in spite of its perceived shortcomings (at least on paper). If you have a $500 budget, and you don't require the benefit that multiple subwoofers can provide, than the PB1000 should definitely be considered.


----------



## mark62

I have no doubt the PB1000 is a hek of a sub, what I take offense to (and not necessarily here) is people giving bad advice as to the sub-1200 or any other gear on biased ignorance. I've heard those one-note wonders and the SUB-1200 is not one of them

I got the SUB-1200 not expecting much and I was quite surprised so I bought another. 

I would hope one day I could buy a Rythmic LV12R, but after losing my $60,000 a year job I had for 24 years and now it seems I am almost not desirable in the job market, for age or whatever reason, my prospects of having highend gear again is not looking so good. So the SUB-1200 fits what I can afford and I'm pretty happy with them. 

I'll get off the rant now and I am not a SUB-1200 fan boy but it is not a BOOM BOOM BOOM sub. :nono:


----------



## theJman

mark62 said:


> I'll get off the rant now and I am not a SUB-1200 fan boy but it is not a BOOM BOOM BOOM sub. :nono:


I concur, and my review of the SUB-1200 corroborates that assessment.


----------



## Paxonator

I purchased a PB-1000 in November of last year. It has been the biggest upgrade I've done to my home theater! it was a hard pick between this and the LV12r but I live in Canada and got a special discount on the SVS.


----------



## manish.rana

*(Bose Cinemate 120) Vs (SVS PB1000 + Pioneer SP-PK52FS Andrew Jones 5.0)*

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post so pardon me if I sound like a noob.
I have the bose cinemate 120. I liked them in the beginning but now I want more surround sound plus the subwoofer is not a true subwoofer as I can hear dialogues through it many times.
I am thinking of selling it and buying (SVS PB1000 + Pioneer SP-PK52FS Andrew Jones 5.0) and Sony (STRDH550 5.2 Channel 4K AV Receiver).

1)Has anyone compared these two setups personally? 
2)Will I get better sound while watching movies?
3)Is this receiever good enough for these speakers and subwoofer?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb

That would be a HUGE upgrade from the Bose system in every way. I would suggest looking at Accessories4less.com for a receiver in your price range rather than the Sony as they are not known for stellar performance.


----------



## jreb14

You will not believe how much of a upgrade it will be.


----------



## willis7469

+2
Your not going to believe it. How big is your space? You might want to hold out for a pb2000. Anyway you do it will be moving up. Congrats.


----------



## manish.rana

willis7469 said:


> +2
> Your not going to believe it. How big is your space? You might want to hold out for a pb2000. Anyway you do it will be moving up. Congrats.


My room is quite small and that is the reason I bought Bose Cinemate 120 at the first place.
Any suggestion for small room as these 5.0 speakers are too big. At the same time I don't want to compromise sound at all...


----------



## tonyvdb

There is not much in your price range for decent speakers. those Pioneers are about as good as it gets.
If your budget allows these Chane speakers would be very nice as well and a step up from the Pioneers.


----------



## prepsdk

Hi Guys,

I have found this great review of the SB1000 in my search for a new HT sub.

Currently I have a Velodyne Optimum 12 inch (SPL-1200 Ultra) wich gives me enough output, put the bass seems too be boomy and sloppy for my taste. So I have thought about getting dual SB1000 for better coverage of the room and a tighter/faster bass.

I know I might loose the "chest pounding feeling" when watching movies, but I find myself listening to music more often than ealier and the Optimum simply is'nt tight/fast enough for music.

My HT setup is:
Marantz SR7008
MK Sound LCR 950
Velodyne Optimum 12"

Would you say that dual SB1000 would deliver tighter/faster bass than my Velodyne?

Thanks in advance :T:T

Regards
Martin


----------



## theJman

The SPL-1200 Ultra is not often thought of as an underachiever, so it's a bit surprising to hear you say that. Has it been tuned and optimized? Have you had an opportunity to try different locations? Bass can be a bit finicky so perhaps there's something you can do with the current unit to make it perform up to your satisfaction.


----------



## boltonic

I have a polk psw505 and was wondering if I should by the pb1000.


----------



## theJman

boltonic said:


> I have a polk psw505 and was wondering if I should by the pb1000.


Only you can answer that question I'm afraid - the best any of us can do is give general advise and suggestions. We would need a lot more information before anyone can really assist though. Things like budget, usage (HT, music, gaming), listening habits (loud, quiet), room size (HxWxD), current speakers, physical size and/or WAF restrictions, etc.


----------



## boltonic

theJman said:


> Only you can answer that question I'm afraid - the best any of us can do is give general advise and suggestions. We would need a lot more information before anyone can really assist though. Things like budget, usage (HT, music, gaming), listening habits (loud, quiet), room size (HxWxD), current speakers, physical size and/or WAF restrictions, etc.




Ascend 340 cmts for left, center, and right
Definitive 800 rears
Definitive 60 top middles
Polk psw 505 sub 

Denon x1200w
Sony 65xbr900b

Size of room LxWxH
10.5x9.5x6.5

Budget is open so just want suggestions.


----------



## theJman

The PB-1000 would easily be able to handle a room that size, so from that standpoint you would be fine. It should be able to play deeper as well - in spite of the smaller driver - but the Polk might have more mid bass and so may appear to be more powerful when the two are compared. What about the Polk are you not happy with that makes you want to change?


----------



## boltonic

Heard the svs sub is really good. I also have a inflinity alpha 1200 that I am selling.


----------



## willis7469

The Polk is pretty good for the money, and as Jim said good mid bass output, for even a medium sized room. However, below 30hz, it rolls off pretty quickly. This will leave for wanting on action movies with deep stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltonic

willis7469 said:


> The Polk is pretty good for the money, and as Jim said good mid bass output, for even a medium sized room. However, below 30hz, it rolls off pretty quickly. This will leave for wanting on action movies with deep stuff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So would you say buy the PB 1000?


----------



## willis7469

boltonic said:


> So would you say buy the PB 1000?



Personally? Even if my space was that size, I'd at least go for a PC/PB2000. This will yield a better experience overall, and mostly not leave you wanting for an upgrade. At least for awhile...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltonic

willis7469 said:


> Personally? Even if my space was that size, I'd at least go for a PC/PB2000. This will yield a better experience overall, and mostly not leave you wanting for an upgrade. At least for awhile...lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would the sb2000 be sufficient enough over the PB?


----------



## willis7469

I assume you mean PB as in PB1000. 
I did consider the sb2k. It's a fantastic little sub, and I think it would do good in that space. I'd call SVS and ask Ed since he's intimately familiar with both, and could tell you the differences with total certainty. IMO? Yes it would be better. For my own taste? I'd go with the PC2k. I just like everything a little above what's necessary. Future proofing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boltonic

Would it be better to have two pb1000s which would be one each side of my coach or just one pb2000?


----------



## willis7469

Yeah. Multiple subs offer the potential to smooth the response at the LP. In that size room two PB1000's would be plenty. I saw budget is open but what's the actual limit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasdisr

I am looking to upgrade from my current subwoofer which is a Polk DSW 550wi. It would pair up with a Yamaha YSP-5600 soundbar.
The room is 14x21 with 10ft ceilings. Usage is pretty much 70% movies and 30% music. We listen at medium to loud levels. 

I have been looking at the SB-1000 because of size and WAF. My budget is around $700.00 but could go a bit higher is need be, so the SB-1000 is well within my budget. SVS told me the SB-1000 should be able to handle a room of this size with no problem but would just not play as loud through the frequency range.

Anyone have experience with the SB-1000 in a room of this size?

I have been looking at the SVS and Martin Logan Dynamo 700w and if I go with the SVS would be also purchasing their 
wireless kit.


----------



## theJman

tasdisr said:


> I am looking to upgrade from my current subwoofer which is a Polk DSW 550wi. It would pair up with a Yamaha YSP-5600 soundbar.
> The room is 14x21 with 10ft ceilings. Usage is pretty much 70% movies and 30% music. We listen at medium to loud levels.
> 
> I have been looking at the SB-1000 because of size and WAF. My budget is around $700.00 but could go a bit higher is need be, so the SB-1000 is well within my budget. SVS told me the SB-1000 should be able to handle a room of this size with no problem but would just not play as loud through the frequency range.
> 
> Anyone have experience with the SB-1000 in a room of this size?
> 
> I have been looking at the SVS and Martin Logan Dynamo 700w and if I go with the SVS would be also purchasing their
> wireless kit.


My review was done in a room about 1200 ft^3 smaller than yours, and the SB1000 was just enough for the amount of space I have. Frankly, I don't see the SB1000 being able to provide sufficient output and depth for movie watching in the 2940 ft^3 you have. For music perhaps, but not movies. If WAF prevents you from getting something more appropriate - like the PB2000 - you might want to consider the SB2000 instead. That would fare better in your room and fits within the budget.


----------



## tasdisr

theJman said:


> My review was done in a room about 1200 ft^3 smaller than yours, and the SB1000 was just enough for the amount of space I have. Frankly, I don't see the SB1000 being able to provide sufficient output and depth for movie watching in the 2940 ft^3 you have. For music perhaps, but not movies. If WAF prevents you from getting something more appropriate - like the PB2000 - you might want to consider the SB2000 instead. That would fare better in your room and fits within the budget.


Thanks for the input. I will have to take a look at the SB2000 and PB2000, even though I don't think the PB2000 will pass the WAF.
When I contacted SVS they said the SB1000 should be able to handle a room that size. That is why I like to ask forum members to get their feedback on real world applications.


----------



## willis7469

I Agee with Jim here. A pb2k is the minimum sub I'd purchase for that much space. If you're on concrete, it's that much worse(not sure if you are). I had an sb2k and it's fantastic and small. I think it's not enough for 3000cuft either. As far as WAF goes, don't forget that it's your space too. I remind myself that periodically, however we have 7.3 in our living room so I've use up a lot of WAF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tasdisr

willis7469 said:


> I Agee with Jim here. A pb2k is the minimum sub I'd purchase for that much space. If you're on concrete, it's that much worse(not sure if you are). I had an sb2k and it's fantastic and small. I think it's not enough for 3000cuft either. As far as WAF goes, don't forget that it's your space too. I remind myself that periodically, however we have 7.3 in our living room so I've use up a lot of WAF.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I am not on concrete. Wood floors and full basement under that. I have also used up a lot of WAF but we will see what happens.
I may be able to swing the SB-2000, at least it is a little narrower and not as high as my current sub.


----------



## gordog

I agree. If your budget is $700, the SB-2000 would be a better option. If you can stretch your budget a bit (and maintain WAF), you might want to try dual SB-1000s.


----------



## tasdisr

gordog said:


> I agree. If your budget is $700, the SB-2000 would be a better option. If you can stretch your budget a bit (and maintain WAF), you might want to try dual SB-1000s.


I can stretch the budget but not the WAF.


----------



## scorpion_pepper

Hi guys. I can new to this forum and I wanted to ask some questions about the PB1000. My room is about 1100 cubic feet with a carpeted floor. I like games, movies, and music equally. I like Metal/rock/dubstep/EDM. Would that sub be enough or should I increase my budget? I read Jman's review and it seems the PB1000 seems good to me. Thanks.


----------



## theJman

If your room is sealed, so 1100 ft^3 is the entire space, then the PB-1000 would have no problem with that. The room I used for my review is about 50% larger than yours, and it was just fine. If you really like to push things the PB-2000 might be more to your liking, but if your budget doesn't allow that I think you would be pleased with the PB-1000.


----------



## scorpion_pepper

theJman said:


> If your room is sealed, so 1100 ft^3 is the entire space, then the PB-1000 would have no problem with that. The room I used for my review is about 50% larger than yours, and it was just fine. If you really like to push things the PB-2000 might be more to your liking, but if your budget doesn't allow that I think you would be pleased with the PB-1000.


Do you think the PB2000 to be worth $800? I assume you would consider the Rythmik LV12R a much better buy for $590? The PB1000, PB2000, and Rythmik get lots of positive reviews though. Thanks!


----------



## theJman

I haven't had the opportunity to hear the PB-2000, but I imagine it's a very good subwoofer. The LV12R is not the Rythmik equivalent to that model though, it would be the LVX12 instead. The LV12R sits in between the PB-1000 and PB-2000. If you can afford the extra few bucks the LV12R is well worth it. If not, the PB-1000 is certainly no slouch.


----------



## scorpion_pepper

theJman said:


> I haven't had the opportunity to hear the PB-2000, but I imagine it's a very good subwoofer. The LV12R is not the Rythmik equivalent to that model though, it would be the LVX12 instead. The LV12R sits in between the PB-1000 and PB-2000. If you can afford the extra few bucks the LV12R is well worth it. If not, the PB-1000 is certainly no slouch.


Good to know! Thanks Jman!


----------



## trl

Hello, 

Regarding https://www.hometheatershack.com/fo...66069-svs-pb1000-sb1000-subwoofer-review.html, is anyone able to see the pics from there?

Thank you!


----------



## theJman

I'm able to see the pics, measurements too. Are you getting just blank spaces or those little icons for a broken picture link?


----------



## trl

I get redirected to https://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11095 and getting blank indeed when using Chrome.
Internet Explorer and Edge are showing an avatar with X, like missing image.
Firefox says "The image "https://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11095" cannot be displayed because it contains errors.".

L.E.: In case it helps, the below seems to be the HTML code I grabbed with FF Inspector:
<a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11095" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=11095&w=s" alt="" class="tcattdimgresizer" onload="NcodeImageResizer.createOn(this);" border="0"></a>


----------



## theJman

I just tried again, using Chrome, and it works fine. Very strange.


----------



## trl

Tried today with Safari from OS Sierra, Mojave and latest iOS, still nada.  Safari shows me the "?" sign.
Till now I have this tested from 2 desktops (Win 10 and iMac) and several laptops, even with VPN to another country from EU. Wondering if it's just me or...continent related issue?


----------



## trl

Retried for several times with VPN from different countries: US Central & East & West, UK, France, Germany etc Now I'm on Norway VPN and still can't access it. I really think it's an incompatibility with the new browsers or OS updates. At this moment I'm on MacOS Sierra, few minutes ago I was trying from Mojave, and half an hour ago tried from latest Win10 (just updates last night). Computers used: DELL E5430, E5440, ThinkPad T430, T440, X230, iMac 2012 etc.

Wondering what I should retry...I'd really love to see those pics after all.


----------



## theJman

If you can PM me an email account I can send you an MS Word document of the review. That would have the pictures.


----------

